# Draw weight



## mert44 (Jan 21, 2018)

Just seeing where my daughter is at compared to others. She is 10 years old and shooting about 25 pounds. What should she be drawing?


----------



## muskykris (Jun 2, 2009)

That’s probably on the high end.
My daughter 15 shoots about 31 on her target bow.
She’s tall and lanky.
She can do much higher but not safely and not 60+ times


----------



## kcbuckeye22 (Nov 19, 2010)

My daughter is 9. She’s tall and skinny. She pulls 19 lbs.


----------



## adamtrombley (Mar 19, 2018)

If she's comfortable than it's ok


----------



## Huntnfishtx (Apr 8, 2018)

mert44 said:


> Just seeing where my daughter is at compared to others. She is 10 years old and shooting about 25 pounds. What should she be drawing?


She sounds to be doing pretty good. My 9 year old daughter turns 10 in June. Been shooting 2 months and is up to 22lbs. We have made a conscious decision to keep form over adding too much weight.


----------



## lk05077 (Apr 9, 2018)

just keep turning it up slowly. my 10 year old Is shooting 32 pounds has been shooting 3 years started at 18 pounds.


----------



## archergirl24703 (Dec 27, 2018)

I shoot 44# at 15 years old


----------



## RavinHood (Sep 17, 2015)

Had a 14-year-old skinny male that couldn't pull back 30 #. I've got another customer whose son is 12-years-old and pulling 40#. He wanted to hunt bad and get to the required shooting limit. It varies so much, I have some kids that are 9-10 years old that dont want to pull back 6-8# on the bow, but the kids that are eager to get into archery will do their best to draw anything.


----------



## Prodigy2018 (Mar 7, 2018)

My daughter is 12 now and shoots 32 lbs. when she was 10 she was shooting 24.


----------



## Beastmaster (Jan 20, 2009)

I'm going to give the safest answer to the OP.

You need to have your daughter at the lowest draw weight possible to where she is able to hit the farthest distance she will be shooting at her age group.

At 10 years of age, she will be generally shooting no further than 33 yards/30 meters. 25 pounds is more than sufficient to do the job for that distance if she's using properly spined arrows for her draw length and draw weight.

Also be aware that your daughter is approaching her biggest growth years ahead of her. Overdoing the draw weight at this time is going to eventually discourage her and potentially lose her to injury. It's not worth it. Keep her enjoying the sport and keep on feeding her arrows and coaching.

Just my take on it as both a parent as well as a youth coach.
-Steve


----------



## bradrsi (Jul 27, 2015)

My son is 9 years old and currently at 22 lb. draw weight.


----------



## Trackercasey (Dec 15, 2011)

My 14yo son shoots 49 pounds but he's also 6'1"


----------



## zallen1 (Jun 21, 2013)

Sounds like she is doing well. A bit heavier than most. My 13 year old can draw about 35 lbs. When my son was 12 he started out around 33 lb range and within 6 months was close to 40lbs. Killed his first deer at 13 shooting 40 lbs with a double lung pass through at 30 yards. The next year he was shooting 50 lbs and then he hit a 6 inch growth spurt and is now shooting 60+ pounds and laying them in there at 40 yards. It's awesome to be able to enjoy a sport with your kids!


----------



## Purity02 (Jun 15, 2016)

thanks


----------



## mikeallanclark (Feb 20, 2019)

my daughter used to shoot, at 16 she was shooting 35 ( compound bow) quite comfortably, and that was more than enough to reach 50yards which was as far as she was happy shooting ( probably should mention I am talking target archery )

she stopped after about a year, but is talking about coming back now (she is 19 now)..i can imagine a "dad i need a new bow now im older" coming..

wonder which fool will be paying for that


----------



## 1-hour (Jan 26, 2005)

10 yr old son, on the smaller side for his age, is shooting about 20 lb.


----------



## CartertheArcher (Nov 10, 2019)

I'm a 5'2 13yr old and shooting 43 pounds on my mathews chill sdx


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

mert44 said:


> Just seeing where my daughter is at compared to others. She is 10 years old and shooting about 25 pounds. What should she be drawing?


Why do you care where she is? Really, it's irrelevant for what you believe or really what she believes as to what should be correct by comparison to others.

The only thing that's important is to be able to be 1, consistent. And that consistency is from first shot to last shot throughout the shooting session, day. If the draw weight that she's shooting allows her proper form, to be consistent through the shooting session and to not get overly fatigued and be able to shoot that same way all day long then it's a good draw weight for her.

For the young archers reading this. Focus on your form and consistency. So long as you can hold your sight on the target and the arrow stick in the target then anything extra is really insignificant . If a friend of yours or somebody on a website that you really don't know shoots more weight so what. If your scores or better then you win


----------

